

Cannot upvote/save story - theooiko

I just realised that all the stories that i have upvoted the last 3 months do not appear in the saved stories categories. Does anyone know why does this happen?
======
akkartik
I see my saved stories. You should email info@ycombinator.com

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

